# Ikea Malaga



## Benj23

Hi everyone ð
I'm moving to Marbella spain end of the month, and I'm looking to order new sofas ect from ikea, but the Malaga ikea website is all in Spanish and doesn't seem to give you an English option, any advice on how I could go about this, as I don't want to wait weeks for my order to come when I get there. 

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Dunpleecin

Why not contact the customer service and see if there is a number where they speak English? Or you could visit the store when you get here and speak to them there. If the one in Murcia is anything to go by you should find someone who speaks English. Word of warning though, you'll need to get your "Ikea family" card or else the price you pay will be a lot more than the price for an Ikea family member. If you're already an IKEA family member in the UK I'm not so sure the number will work in Spain.


----------



## country boy

Ikea.es/malaga_english


----------



## thrax

Or simply log on to IKEA UK and take down the name of the item you want and plug it into search on the Spanish site. Chances are better than 95 % they will have it and it will be cheaper too. However, as mentioned above there is an English version of the Spanish site...


----------



## baldilocks

You cannot order from outside the store (on their website). If the item is in stock, you can buy and collect (they have self-drive van hire if your own vehicle is not large enough) or you can pay to have them delivered (this is a good option if the items are heavy) to the room where you want them. We have wardrobes in the attic to hold the out of season clothing and having those delivered up there was most welcome.


----------



## Benj23

Cheers for the response guys, I think we're just going to go in store and order with delivery when we come back down. Does anyone know a rough time scale on the delivery time of sofa's?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Benj23

And also, what's required to gain an "ikea family card"

Cheers
Ben


----------



## baldilocks

Ikea family card, you fill in the form take the card off and its yours.

Delivery times depend on how close you are to the store. We are a long way (130km) and can be 10-15 days.


----------



## amespana

We visited the store to buy some wardrobes.I am reasonably in Spanish shops but I'd done my homework on particular obscure wardrobe type words so arrived semi confident.When we arrived in the wardrobe dept we were approached by a tall elegant Spanish girl " can I help you sir?".(I think my Irish skin is a bit of a give away!)
The girl was excellent,knew everything about every product,extremely helpful.
When I thought about it afterwards I realised this was obviously a consequence of recent times in Spain where an obviously university educated graduate has to take whatever there is.No offence IKEA,but I often heard it said in the UK if you don't shape up you'll end up working for IKEA. P.s if you are intending to buy from IKEA seek out the counter where you register for the family card FIRST its near the exit you get 10% off.Also the delivery service is excellent,although a franchise.We are 3 floors up and the stuff wouldn't fit in the lift so up the stairs with very heavy doors etc.The lads wouldn't even accept a tip.(I can only presume its not allowed).


----------



## Thomastennent

*Delivery service*

I waited all day for a delivery exchange mattress from 4pm until 10pm when i phoned customer services (5 euro) phone call, I was told they were running late, please another 20 minutes, 10:30 pm the driver called to say Manyana.....no way !!
They finally arrived at 11:30 pm to take away my mattress, then I discovered they had not brought the new one,
They then said they would be back MANYANA !!
08:50 am Ikea text me to say that the driver was on his way...................it is now12:00 and i am still waiting, you can not email the store, you can not reply to text
This is the worst delivery system i have experienced at 79 euro you would think they would be efficient, no way will i use Ikea again


----------



## emlyn

Thomastennent said:


> I waited all day for a delivery exchange mattress from 4pm until 10pm when i phoned customer services (5 euro) phone call, I was told they were running late, please another 20 minutes, 10:30 pm the driver called to say Manyana.....no way !! They finally arrived at 11:30 pm to take away my mattress, then I discovered they had not brought the new one, They then said they would be back MANYANA !! 08:50 am Ikea text me to say that the driver was on his way...................it is now12:00 and i am still waiting, you can not email the store, you can not reply to text This is the worst delivery system i have experienced at 79 euro you would think they would be efficient, no way will i use Ikea again


That's why we used Furnishinspain they will pick up your item from IKEA and deliver it to you at the time that you want and assemble it.


----------



## el romeral

Thomastennent said:


> I waited all day for a delivery exchange mattress from 4pm until 10pm when i phoned customer services (5 euro) phone call, I was told they were running late, please another 20 minutes, 10:30 pm the driver called to say Manyana.....no way !!
> They finally arrived at 11:30 pm to take away my mattress, then I discovered they had not brought the new one,
> They then said they would be back MANYANA !!
> 08:50 am Ikea text me to say that the driver was on his way...................it is now12:00 and i am still waiting, you can not email the store, you can not reply to text
> This is the worst delivery system i have experienced at 79 euro you would think they would be efficient, no way will i use Ikea again



Sadly in Spain:

Customer service = Not what you are used to or non existant:boxing::boxing:


----------



## baldilocks

We have never had any problems with Ikea Málaga. All deliveries (including placing items where they were required which, in a number of cases, has been up in the attic) have been carried out in a timely and efficient fashion. It would seem that the problems that have been experienced by others have been with the delivery companies. The company that delivers here (I think they are called Parapanda or similar) has been excellent. The only Ikea product that has given us any problems has been the drawer bottoms of a chest of drawers but that is more due to the amount of weight that SWMBO expects them to hold.


----------



## Wibs

I have just used Ikea in Malaga, to order three single beds for our villa.

All the assistants I spoke to in the bed and the separate bedding departments all spoke English.

They have Special Offer posters on the walls which said: Delivery + Assembly + Removal of old stuff, Euro 99, which I availed myself of.

They offered to deliver same day (Saturday), which was inconvenient, so i asked for Monday, they asked Morning or Afternoon, and I opted for morning. The delivery arrived around 11:45am, they assembled the beds, took away the double bed and a bedside table that I had no space for, and even took a couple of old lamps that I didn't want anymore (hope they all go to a charity somewhere). They then left and I had to chase after them to give them a tip.

Excellent service.


----------



## Justina

*Ikea*



Thomastennent said:


> I waited all day for a delivery exchange mattress from 4pm until 10pm when i phoned customer services (5 euro) phone call, I was told they were running late, please another 20 minutes, 10:30 pm the driver called to say Manyana.....no way !!
> They finally arrived at 11:30 pm to take away my mattress, then I discovered they had not brought the new one,
> They then said they would be back MANYANA !!
> 08:50 am Ikea text me to say that the driver was on his way...................it is now12:00 and i am still waiting, you can not email the store, you can not reply to text
> This is the worst delivery system i have experienced at 79 euro you would think they would be efficient, no way will i use Ikea again


I reckon that you got a really bad day with Ikea ie a one off.
My son had furniture sent to his flat in Madrid with no problem and my daughter in Seville when she was living there.
What does irritate me with Ikea is that they have a catalogue, but one still has to visit the damn place to pay. To me, the point of a catalogue is that I can choose and then send my debit card details.
We had to go to Jerez, not next door, to buy some things. 
I did read sometime ago that they were going to open High Street stores, which if it ever happens could mean that one could choose, pay and a bit of voila. I can't imagine them opening a big store, but perhaps the bits and pieces and of course be able to choose some bigger thingies and just pay for the stuff.


----------

